# html - jsp - servlet -jbean



## f_l_o (7. April 2011)

gute abend,

ich muss ein kleines beispiel bzw spiel erstellen. dabei soll man unter anderem auf ein bild klicken können, worauf dieses durch ein anderes überdeckt wird - also grob gesprochen soll eine karte umgedreht werden.
momentan hab ich das html file (plus css) und stehe jetzt ein wenig an. ich soll das ganze auf einem apache server (tomcat) mittels mvc-struktur aufbauen (also jsp, servlet, javabean etc - ohne javascript). 
kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen, wie ich das realisieren kann ? ich habe schon erfahren, dass das ganze über die get methode erfolgt, nur habe ich leider noch nie mit jsp/servlets etc gearbeitet und kenn mich daher da leider nicht wirklich aus.

dankeschön
lg


----------

